
Show HN: Covcov – A Terminal UI for Coverage Reports - burticlies
https://github.com/allanhortle/covcov
======
burticlies
I was inspired by `tig` to make a tool to search your working directory for
coverage reports and display it in the terminal. It only works right now on
Istanbul reports but I'd like to add more types if possible.

